# Fabulous Dresses



## Don aka Alyssa (Feb 3, 2022)

OMG, I just got this!!!


----------



## cutealicia (Feb 28, 2022)

Wow, so cool!


----------



## Don aka Alyssa (Feb 28, 2022)

cutealicia said:


> Wow, so cool!


Yes, it's a cute dress, sadly, i'm a bit less than a B cup, it looks better on the model with her nice boobs!


----------



## pooja577 (Jul 2, 2022)

i wanna buy like this really so nice


----------



## rickmiles (Sep 27, 2022)

Looks very expensive.


----------

